

Korea Attacks Force DDoS Bunker Creation - hornokplease
http://www.zdnet.com.au/korea-attacks-force-ddos-bunker-creation-339307357.htm

======
ewams
The only explanation of what they are doing is "simply put." It appears from
the drawings that all they are doing is changing DNS records to point to a
secondary server. Except in doing that, if the attack is using DNS to find the
target, it does nothing as the change would be available to everyone. If the
address is hard-coded, good deal, easy fix, administrators have been doing
that for years. Someone else care to comment with a little more details?

